# If you won lotto?



## ThatGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

Let's say you won $10M in the lottery, what would you do with it?

Personally I would probably try and start a zoo near my home town to increase awareness of WA's local wildlife and maybe a school based on herpetology for regional students as well. Any left over from that would probably go toward a nice big house on a large piece of land in the area around Jurien Bay and a few investments to set me up for life... or a few exotic super cars 

I wonder what you guys would do?


----------



## Lawra (Apr 28, 2014)

Pay out all my parents' loans so they'd be debt free. Build my dream house. Build/buy investment properties. Buy new bikes and cars for bf & myself. Buy more shares. Travel the world for a year or so. Start a business. 

$10M is sooooooo much money lol


----------



## Jimie (Apr 28, 2014)

Buy a house car the usual then set up an awesome reptile room and also rat room to feed all of my beauties, then stash some in a high intrest bank acount as it wont last long it never does


----------



## whiteshadow (Apr 28, 2014)

Buy a large space of land. Subdived & build an entire estate. Rent out half and sell half. 
Set my kids up for life and build a reptile space bigger then my current house. Every thing left will support my retirement when I am 50 I am not waiting till 65+

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk


----------



## Umbral (Apr 28, 2014)

Pay off close friends and family's home loans, build a new house for myself (Same block of land.) and do some traveling. I would keep my current job and invest the rest.


----------



## Jacknife (Apr 28, 2014)

Start a Panda Football League


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 28, 2014)

Set myself up to travel australia for a couple years. Buy/build a decent home and setup a bigger collection of reptiles.

Of course help my family out with houses ect but nothing too stupid, after all it wasnt them that won it would of been me.


Rick


----------



## Snowman (Apr 28, 2014)

Sadly $10m isn't that much money these days... More than I have to play with... A lot less than family members have. You'd need more than $10m to set up a half decent Zoo that is for sure.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 28, 2014)

id buy a 30 acre block in the bush and go live there with all my animals .


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Sadly $10m isn't that much money these days... More than I have to play with... A lot less than family members have. You'd need more than $10m to set up a half decent Zoo that is for sure.



I'm sure with $10M to set up the land the government could be bullied into assisting  Could also staff it with volunteers who need the experience for education and the whole thing would be funded by the attached college for regional students. 

I do agree that $10M isn't a lot though, I could easily spend $3M in a day's planning on things I have wanted for a long time, mostly stuff to set up a home based business including a full media set up for my YouTube channel and possibly a new WA specialized Herpetology channel. Some money for travel to go field herping with some experienced locals and that kind of stuff.

The rest of my family is pretty well-off and would likely reject any money should I try and gift it to them so I would focus on raising awareness in my community. Even if I just get a few of each species of reptile and amphibian available to citizens of the state and open it on feeding days and weekends, maybe school excursions also


----------



## Snowman (Apr 28, 2014)

ThatGuy said:


> I'm sure with $10M to set up the land the government could be bullied into assisting  Could also staff it with volunteers who need the experience for education and the whole thing would be funded by the attached college for regional students.
> 
> I do agree that $10M isn't a lot though, I could easily spend $3M in a day's planning on things I have wanted for a long time, mostly stuff to set up a home based business including a full media set up for my YouTube channel and possibly a new WA specialized Herpetology channel. Some money for travel to go field herping with some experienced locals and that kind of stuff.
> 
> The rest of my family is pretty well-off and would likely reject any money should I try and gift it to them so I would focus on raising awareness in my community. Even if I just get a few of each species of reptile and amphibian available to citizens of the state and open it on feeding days and weekends, maybe school excursions also



My little brother bought a normal sized house in Hillarys for a bit over $2m. Money doesn't go far in Perth.

Some of the ideas people have here are not practical at all for $10m. Developing an estate for example will cost well over $100m with roads, utilities, land division etc.. $10m would change your life, being mortgage free before 45 would change your life. But to live the dream, you'd need a lot more....
In 2004 the staffing cost alone at Perth Zoo is over $8m.. which was 56% of the running costs. They also have a debt of $18m..
http://www.perthzoo.wa.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Perth-Zoo-Annual-Report-2003-04.pdf


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

Snowman said:


> In 2004 the staffing cost alone at Perth Zoo is over $8m.. which was 56% of the running costs. They also have a debt of $18m..



0.0 ... wow lol, is a big zoo though and have extensive breeding programs along with many endangered species that require constant around the clock monitoring and such, I would stick to what ever I could manage with a team of volunteers and maybe 1 or 2 paid managers. I guess a "zoo" is the wrong word, more of a conservation park with enclosures for information and observation. most of the costs would be licensing and power management.

I wouldn't dive into it without extensive research and the proper schooling of coarse, would just be nice to do that sort of thing


----------



## Snowman (Apr 28, 2014)

Keep the $10m and volunteer at Perth Zoo


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 28, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Keep the $10m and volunteer at Perth Zoo



I will have to have a look at that, I wonder if they let their volunteers help with husbandry, I don't want to end up in administration, ticket sales or a gift shop :3


----------



## Snowman (Apr 28, 2014)

ThatGuy said:


> I will have to have a look at that, I wonder if they let their volunteers help with husbandry, I don't want to end up in administration, ticket sales or a gift shop :3


A $100k donation should sweeten the deal to get what you want


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 28, 2014)

I would buy a small Property and build a few houses(ecco)and open the doors for homeless kids. Teach them to become self sufficient and about our native Fauna and Flora etc...
This has been a bit of a dream actually. This is just the short version, I have it all in a larger plan  The land for the most part would be left untouched.


----------



## dragondragon (Apr 28, 2014)

Use the 10 to get a loan for 50million and build blocks of units sell 75% rent 25% repeat till I have 200 million


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd just be happy to not have to go to work.


----------



## Jacknife (Apr 28, 2014)

robot legs.


----------



## critterguy (Apr 28, 2014)

mortgage paid, 
rent out the unit and get a 1-5 acre property with house out of town in area with other large properties (got nice amount of space between neighbours, less noise and more noise can make without being a bother to others) and plenty of room to set up 2 sheds, 1 for normal stuff, one for critters (scorps, pedes, tarantula's, stick insects, herps) to keep, some as pets and most to breed and sell and help get uncommon sp into the 2 hobbies (prefer to work from home and already breed and capture certain sp of inverts for the hobby including some uncommon ones).

Some cash for certain family members or small amounts to all of immediate family in the form of term deposits with certain conditions down ie. can't take out unless using for large necesary medical fees (no implants etc) or deposit for purchasing a property (have plenty of family on one side that would blow the money on crap instead of getting ahead in life), I wouldn't be keen giving them a few thousand or more if it's to be blown on booze and junk food etc.

Some to charities/education programs (certain cancers, ptsd one, domestic violence/education in small indigenous communities etc) and also clubs/forums I'm in like this site, inverts site and local metal detecting and gem clubs.
Some in a term deposit account for us for 10-30 years (for when retired age) or large amount into life insurance (as they don't tax life insurance but will tax you through the teeth for large amount in the bank).

Some set aside to pay off taxes for the next 20 or so years.

The rest to live off for as long as we can at around $80k a year, less if either of us working still and less once kids have left home, don't need as much income again then unless going to travel, would down it to 60k a year once retired

5 mil divided by 80k a year equals 65.5 years or $80k/yrfor 30 years leaving 1.8mil for another 30 years at $60k at year and $600k for extra costs like medical etc, plus still have that other amount coming in from renting the unit, that certain amount set aside for taxes, the term deposit for retirement/certain amount in life insurance. 

So would be set for ages, would obviously be still living somewhere lower cost like here or 30ks out of somewhere like Toowoomba (so still close to a small-mid sized city but low cost and within hours of major city for hospitals and other stuff) rather than move to expensive capital cities where 60-80k a year goes way too quick.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd blow 2 mil on toys & finalize loans, and invest 8 mil & live off the interest on an island somewhere sipping cocktails


----------



## bredli (Apr 29, 2014)

10 mil on black


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 29, 2014)

Money CAN BUY YOU HAPPINESS.....10 million dollars worth in this case


----------



## MR_BALMAIN69 (Apr 29, 2014)

bredli said:


> 10 mil on black



5 million on red + 5 million on black , safer bet Bredli.

- - - Updated - - -

Anything out of LOHNRO and ZABEEL.


----------



## Jacknife (Apr 30, 2014)

MR_BALMAIN69 said:


> 5 million on red + 5 million on black , safer bet Bredli.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anything out of LOHNRO and ZABEEL.



This would net you a profit of $5m and a loss of $5m - leaving you with $10m. Big risk if you ask me.

I'd give it all to charity.

... BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I'd do my best to blow it all on one massive blowout ala Leaving Las Vegas.

Or An entire wardrobe of gold chucks.
Or lead ballons!
I'd build a bullet train from my house to The Pancake Parlour, and not let anyone else use it.

Oh the possibilities...


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I would gift $100,000 to each of the brothers and sisters and in-laws and nieces and nephews. How they spend is up to them. The same to a couple of special friends. I would double it for two of my sisters, both of whom have struggled for a long, long time. My car needs upgrading so I reckon a small and efficient 4WD with a camper trailer would be all the self indulgence I would need. The wife can choose what she wants. We have a few charities we donate to each year so $200,000 to each would be good value. Life is about sharing time, experiences and emotions with other people. I don’t see why a personal windfall like that should make any difference. And whatever is left can go into the superannuation fund.

Blue


----------



## Jacknife (Apr 30, 2014)

Too many do-gooders in this world, time be selfish people. You got TEN MILLION DOLLARS!!!

I'd build something similar to Wet'n'Wild. Employ everyone to run it year round, but lock the gates and hold the only key!


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 30, 2014)

moosenoose said:


> Money CAN BUY YOU HAPPINESS.....10 million dollars worth in this case



David Lee Roth once said and I quote "Money can't buy you happiness, but it CAN buy you a yacht big enough to pull up right along side it."


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 30, 2014)

Is that enough money to go to space? I wanna go to space.

- - - Updated - - -

With my snakes on the plane, I mean spaceship


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 30, 2014)

Tigerlily said:


> Is that enough money to go to space? I wanna go to space.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> With my snakes on the plane, I mean spaceship



Virgin Galactic costs $250,000 a seat, so yes it is enough to go to space . Dunno how snakes would do in zero grav though


----------



## moosenoose (May 1, 2014)

Usually I'm a bit of a jokster...but I've always said if I did win lotto I'd quit my job tomorrow & become a philanthropist. Spend my days helping others. That's seriously what I'd do.


----------



## borntobnude (May 1, 2014)

I would disappear for a while so all of the freeloaders would not be able to annoy me with their requests .

I would give my mum a fair bit , as my father died and left her in debt the children would have money put away for later ( when they reach 45 ) so they can work for a while and then take it easy after learning about all of the necessary responsibilities . but maybe only our son ?? 


Most would be invested and my wife and I would live the rest of our lives on a large property in Warm Australia enjoying our lifestyle 8)


----------



## Vixen (May 2, 2014)

- Invest in a nice piece of land off the grid and build a self efficient / sustainable shipping container home - of course all decked out nice and modern but modestly. (+ reptile rooms!) The bedroom would have a large skylight window to what the universe. 

- Help out immediate family with the usual - helping to pay off home or car loans etc (at least partially)

- Travel - first on the list would be Alaska or Canada, but would stick enough away to go somewhere nice every year

- Buy myself a new small car, nothing fancy just reliable.

- Donate at least 300 - 500k to charities of my choice, alot would be going to animal welfare organisations and funding to protect natural environments.

- Invest a good chunk of the money for myself and partner to retire on.


----------



## montysrainbow (May 10, 2014)

Move to the hills of Byron with my boys.


----------



## Crazycow232 (May 10, 2014)

buy a lot of monitors...


----------



## pharskie (May 11, 2014)

Sort out a few of my family and quit my job to move out to a big property where I could go off the grid entirely. Continue to VASTLY grow my collection and start my own version of the RSPCA but strictly for reptiles. Everything from people giving them up to injured wildlife. Donate $500 to a place called cadia house. They are a free mental health house that have seen me through the worst of times and have been a literal life saver. I'm a courier drive so I spend a lot of time during my day thinking about this....


----------

